

Lifting the Skirt (On NDAs) - wallflower
http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2010/10/lifting-skirt.html

======
tzs
On the other hand, what if you refuse to do an NDA, and so the project goes to
someone else, and it turns out to be really valuable, and they become the
Microsoft of your field, and you become the Digital Research? That would suck.

A lot of times the company requesting the NDA isn't worried that you might
steal their app idea, but rather are trying to keep other aspects of the
project secret.

For instance, suppose Microsoft decided they wanted to make iPad versions of
Word and Excel. If it became general knowledge that they were doing this, it
could undermine their own phone platform, and also Windows tablet PCs. Such
products would have to be introduced carefully. Accordingly their NDA would be
aimed at prohibiting you to tell of the existence of their project or their
involvement in word processing or spreadsheets on the iPhone. They would not
be worried that you might decide to write your own word processor or
spreadsheet.

------
PHPAdam
NDA's are a necessary evil, though those holding them have to be aware they
need so share the basics.

NDA or Not, ideas can be stolen. Just don't show all your cards.

